# Climb to Kaiser July 31



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Anyone want to get in some good climbing -- 155 miles and 13,500'? I'll be doing it fixed gear, so no excuses... ;-)

http://www.fresnocycling.com/kaiser/2004/index.htm


----------



## datenschwanz (Jun 20, 2004)

DougSloan said:


> Anyone want to get in some good climbing -- 155 miles and 13,500'? I'll be doing it fixed gear, so no excuses... ;-)
> 
> http://www.fresnocycling.com/kaiser/2004/index.htm



Is your sig. block a line from Ferris Buller's Day Off?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*yup*



datenschwanz said:


> Is your sig. block a line from Ferris Buller's Day Off?


yup Good movie


----------

